# Sigma 40VE kabooms



## JRI (Mar 3, 2008)

Has anybody heard of any Sigma 40VE kabooms?

I have heard of kabooms in 40 s&w caliber,especially Glocks,but was also worried about kabooms if any in the Sigma 40's.

I have a 40VE and have run about 1000 rounds (all my handloads)thru it with with no problems what so ever.

Curious as to any warning signs also.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm nearing 3500 rounds through mine with no issues at all. Had my first FTF's last week. 4 in total but all out of the same mag. Worked on the mag a bit and no more FTF's for the rest of the 250 round session. I love this gun. I shoot my XD SC9 slightly better at 10 and 15 yards, probably due to the difference in recoil. I just ordered a new, heavier, wolff spring and guide rod assembly for $30. We'll see if that helps a bit.


----------



## JRI (Mar 3, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> I'm nearing 3500 rounds through mine with no issues at all. Had my first FTF's last week. 4 in total but all out of the same mag. Worked on the mag a bit and no more FTF's for the rest of the 250 round session. I love this gun. I shoot my XD SC9 slightly better at 10 and 15 yards, probably due to the difference in recoil. I just ordered a new, heavier, wolff spring and guide rod assembly for $30. We'll see if that helps a bit.


Hey thanks!

I love my 40VE as well,the heavier recoil spring may help.
I have been considering shooting my 40VE in action pistol competition,I currently shoot both my Colt 1911 A1 and Springfield 1911 A1 both in 45 ACP in action pistol and in practice I can turn quicker times with both 1911's than the Sigma,but I shoot the Sigma just as accurately.


----------

